# natural stone texture



## mohdmaruf (Feb 21, 2013)

hey guys anyone knows about this natural stone texture how it is created.
any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

http://www.doityourself.com/stry/how-to-install-natural-stone-veneer-panels ??


http://www.houzz.com/photos/modern/texture-walls-drywall-compound-


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

I've done a finish similar to this using masking tape andFresco Harmony or (colored drywall mud). First you would use a grey color paint to paint the wall the color of the grout. Next you would like out what ever size faux brick you'd want to achieve. Art stores sell different size masking tape. I think one inch would do the trick. Next I'd use the base coat technique used in this Fresco Harmony training video.




We have a color called, "Persian Berry" that is the color of brick. Or we have grey colors as well. When you are finished coating the wall, peel off the masking to reveal the grout. If you have any questions feel free to call me. 
~Nick


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

The question is not how, but WHY??


----------



## mohdmaruf (Feb 21, 2013)

thankyou nick and moore for your precious answers. soon i will post my demo texture pics.


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

SlimPickins said:


> The question is not how, but WHY??


The time I did it it was very laborious and anticlimactic. May as well just set regular brick. That said, if the person is paying 1,000. Who cares why. @Slim Pickins. Start wrapping your brain around the fact that there is more money in decorative finish than there is in drywall. "Why" is always a great question.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Nick Harmon said:


> The time I did it it was very laborious and anticlimactic. May as well just set regular brick. That said, if the person is paying 1,000. Who cares why. @Slim Pickins. Start wrapping your brain around the fact that there is more money in decorative finish than there is in drywall. "Why" is always a great question.


I'm not ignorant of the fact that there is more money in decorative finishes, I sell them whenever I can. I've been doing a fair amount of American Clay finishing, but in my area custom finishes are rare...people generally want to spend their money elsewhere.

My question as to why pertained primarily to the image posted by the original poster.....why anyone would want such an ugly finish is beyond me. Just because you CAN do something doesn't mean you SHOULD.

I didn't mean to hurt anyone's feelings, but I feel as if it's partially my responsibility to steer clients in a direction that doesn't lean so heavily towards tacky. Sometimes, the work we turn down helps to define us just as much as the work we accept.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> The question is not how, but WHY??


********:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

Well put. Sometimes the translation gets lost in the writing. I just want to make sure we are supporting each other on specialized finishes. You know American Clay (along with Variance) was born right here in Albuquerque. I've heard plus's and minus's. What's your take?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Nick Harmon said:


> Well put. Sometimes the translation gets lost in the writing. I just want to make sure we are supporting each other on specialized finishes. You know American Clay (along with Variance) was born right here in Albuquerque. I've heard plus's and minus's. What's your take?


Yeah, when I saw that you were in Albuquerque I knew you must be familiar with the product. I've used Variance too, and I like them both. Clay is amazing fun to work with, the only con being that it can be finicky in application (bonding, etc). I've honestly never seen a more beautiful wall finish. Elegant, simple, gorgeous. And.......all natural:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

SlimPickins said:


> Yeah, when I saw that you were in Albuquerque I knew you must be familiar with the product. I've used Variance too, and I like them both. Clay is amazing fun to work with, the only con being that it can be finicky in application (bonding, etc). I've honestly never seen a more beautiful wall finish. Elegant, simple, gorgeous. And.......all natural:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


I've also heard cons on the American Clay concerning durability and patch ability. I also feel its too expensive. I get lots of feedback of these products here in Albuquerque. I've yet to see any system as cost effective, beautiful, and easy to use as Fresco Harmony. I'd love to talk more. Give me a call next time you have a minute.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Nick Harmon said:


> I've also heard cons on the American Clay concerning durability and patch ability. I also feel its too expensive. I get lots of feedback of these products here in Albuquerque. I've yet to see any system as cost effective, beautiful, and easy to use as Fresco Harmony. I'd love to talk more. Give me a call next time you have a minute.


I'll give you the durability issue, it's not for people with small children :laughing: Patchability, that's another story. If it's smoothish, that would be difficult to do a perfect patch...but anything textured is pretty easy if there were leftovers from the initial batch.

I'll also give you that it's too expensive. I've been experimenting with Hamilton's Ultra-Fill to achieve somewhat the same final texture. It'd be fantastic if they would make a version without the fiberglass....that's what F***s it up. I even sent them an email looking for just the tiny foam beads, but they never responded. The great thing about foam beads, as opposed to sand, it that you can sand them to achieve any desired level of "bumpiness". I'll save your number, and call when i have some time.....it's going to be a couple weeks before I can think about anything else though, I'm buried at the moment with carpentry work and family life:yes:

I'd be interested in exploring a new system. I'm also thinking about ways to take advantage of the abundant quality clay in my valley....:whistling2:


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

SlimPickins said:


> I'll give you the durability issue, it's not for people with small children :laughing: Patchability, that's another story. If it's smoothish, that would be difficult to do a perfect patch...but anything textured is pretty easy if there were leftovers from the initial batch.
> 
> I'll also give you that it's too expensive. I've been experimenting with Hamilton's Ultra-Fill to achieve somewhat the same final texture. It'd be fantastic if they would make a version without the fiberglass....that's what F***s it up. I even sent them an email looking for just the tiny foam beads, but they never responded. The great thing about foam beads, as opposed to sand, it that you can sand them to achieve any desired level of "bumpiness". I'll save your number, and call when i have some time.....it's going to be a couple weeks before I can think about anything else though, I'm buried at the moment with carpentry work and family life:yes:
> 
> I'd be interested in exploring a new system. I'm also thinking about ways to take advantage of the abundant quality clay in my valley....:whistling2:


Batching can be another issue. We have continued to have exceptional color consistency from bucket to bucket w/o batching. That said I feel that hand finishes are difficult enough. My job has been to simplify. If I'm to make money, I want the bulk of my time to be on the wall, not messing with the medium.


----------

